
Show HN: UH VPN – Create your own private VPN platform in minutes - th3ant
https://uh-vpn.com/
======
th3ant
Hi HN! I'm Anthony and I just wanted to show you what myself and my friend
James have worked on over lockdown! VPN services and platforms alike are all
about trust, and UH VPN attempts to find a balance between leaving you in
control of your data by controlling the servers, and making it quick and
convenient to manage by providing a central management platform.

A bit of context about us; James and I are two computer science graduates that
have started our own company working predominantly with network security.
During lockdown we realised that the custom solutions we have made for our
clients were things that we would have like to play about with during our
degree, so we polished them up and have published them into a complete
package, UH VPN!

You can learn more about us here: [https://uh-vpn.com/about](https://uh-
vpn.com/about) and more about UH VPN with our documentation: [https://docs.uh-
vpn.com/en/latest/](https://docs.uh-vpn.com/en/latest/).

Very interested to hear how people find it!

